# (-CURLS- LV-1) Arms Workout Routine



## nickt916 (Sep 28, 2016)

I do random bicep and tricep workouts, i always change it up, never actually had a routine, figured ill pick a barbell as one of my routines that i will do 2-3 times a month and see how much i can move up. 
Curls Level 1 (8 sets)
45x15, 65x12, 75x10, 85x7, 75x9, 65x12, 55x15, 45x25


----------



## stonetag (Sep 28, 2016)

Preaching to the choir here bud, been doing these for 30 years.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2016)

No curling in the squat rack


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 28, 2016)

This video isn't very informational. In fact its pretty damn boring. Who wants to watch you curl in the squat rack for 7 mins?


----------



## Onk (Sep 28, 2016)

I don't get it, 2-3x a month is virtually every 10 or 15 days apart. You won't get anything from that. If this is so effective, why not twice a week?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 29, 2016)

I did curls once.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 29, 2016)

I love doing bicepts so I do them twice a week I just love the pump!! Curls for the girls!!!


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 29, 2016)

> I don't get it, 2-3x a month is virtually every 10 or 15 days apart.


He said he had different arm routines ... that's one of them. So he does not work his arms every two weeks.


----------



## Onk (Sep 30, 2016)

nickt916 said:


> *I do random bicep and tricep workouts, i always change it up, never actually had a routine, figured ill pick a barbell as one of my routines that i will do 2-3 times a month* and see how much i can move up.





Frenchie said:


> He said he had different arm routines ... that's one of them. So he does not work his arms every two weeks.



I didn't say he doesn't workout his arms every 10-15 days. I said he's doing this routine every 10 to 15 days. Hence, he won't get shit out of it. Random workouts give you random results. 

however, if you read his comment again (I highlighted it to make it easy) he does say "never actually had a routine" and then "I'll pick a barbell as one of my routines".....so who knows what he REALLY means


----------



## saltylifter (Sep 30, 2016)

I watched this video cause I could not fall asleep, aftet 2 min i was out cold. this helped me fall asleep. Thanks man


----------



## automatondan (Oct 2, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I did curls once.



Im doing a 12 oz curl as we speak.... Doesnt seem like much, but if you do all of them, it really adds up and puts the weight on really nicely...


----------



## staxs (Oct 2, 2016)

Barbell curls heavy weight back against the wall


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks man. Gonna go pick up some gloves and try this tomorrow. I can't wait!!!! 20" here I come!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 2, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I watched this video cause I could not fall asleep, aftet 2 min i was out cold. this helped me fall asleep. Thanks man



Hahahahahah this seriously had me laughing out loud.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 3, 2016)

I eat cheese curls in the squat rack! My arms blew the fukk up from it! Average is about 60 reps per bag! Prefer cheetos brand due to the cheese sticks to my fingers better make my grip superb!


----------



## nickt916 (Oct 10, 2016)

Curls LV-2 trying to push myself to more reps. 8 Sets
45x15
65x13 (prev. 12)
75x10
85x8 (prev. 7)
75x10 (prev. 9)
64x14 (prev. 12)
55x17 (prev. 15)
45x30 (prev. 25)


----------

